# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Hacienda reclama a la Diputación de Ourense 10 millones de euros de fondos europeos destinados a depuradoras

## NoRegistrado

> El Ministerio de Hacienda ha reclamado a la Diputación de Ourense el reintegro de los 10,12 millones de euros procedentes de fondos europeos recibidos para la instalación de un centenar de depuradoras en pequeños pueblos del rural de la provincia, ya que ha desestimado las alegaciones de la institución.
> 
> El presidente de la Diputación, José Manuel Baltar, compareció ante los medios de comunicación en aras de "la transparencia y de compartir absolutamente toda la información" y detalló que la notificación del acuerdo del ministerio cuenta con registro de entrada en la Diputación desde la mañana de este lunes.
> 
> Los fondos que deberá reintegrar corresponden a los proyectos europeos, según detalló, Daredo, del que son 8,8 millones, y Deputrans, por el que deberá reintegrar otros 1,24 millones. Anunció que recurrirá el acuerdo del ministerio por vía judicial, ante el contencioso-administrativo del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Madrid "para hacer valer las mismas alegaciones formales y de fondo que se plantearon al ministerio", agregó.
> 
> 
> Baltar ya había anunciado que tomaría todas las medidas posibles para evitar el reintegro de los 10,12 millones de euros
> 
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/depurac...tinados-depura
A ver si en Galicia inventan una EDAR para depurar a éste Baltar y a toda su caterva de corruptos que se lo están llevando crudo.

Qué vergüenza el nivel de caciquismo de los Presientes de Diputación.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

